# paint protection systems



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

As I have stated in my introduction 'newbie' thread. I've just brought a brand new car for the first time and would like to get the paint protected in some way.

I've spent the last two days searching this forum and although the info is good, its all a bit over whelming for someone new to all this.

Looking through this and via google. I would like some advice on the following things.

1, Is there any point in having a 'paint protection system' applied?

2, Is toughseal (both 1+2) anygood? I was quite impressed by the writeups and reviews of this product, however most of the searche son here seem to mention toughseal 1 (the cleaner prep bit) but not toughseal 2 (the pfte containing sealant). Is it worth getting someone to apply this to my car?

3, Amazing glaze seemed to also have some good reviews. Is this any good or indeed better than toughseal?

4, Can you apply high quality wax products over the tops of these sealants? 

Your opinion and information on this would be greatly appreciated and will hopefully stop me knackering up my lovely new 2010 3 door VW Polo when it arrives from the fatherland.

Regard

Ben


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

For my protection package I use Zaino products.

Robbie


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

As Robbie said above, you really wont go wrong with the Zaino system, Its awesome at sheeting water like a wax but lasts so much longer. Its also very easy to maintain the finish with regular Z6 and Z8 top-ups. 
Most sealants can have a wax applied over the top of them. To be honest though once you have 2 or 3 layers of Zfx'd Z2 applied to your car theres definately no need to add a wax on top, unless that floats your boat.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

After learning more from the forums I intend to take my car to a professional detailer that has been recommended of here and go with what he/she suggests. 

I'm looking through the threads for detailers in the Manchester/Yorkshire area as I'm in Huddersfield.

Regards

Ben


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never really been a big fan of the 'protection kits' like toughseal/ lifeshine think the name suggests alot more than the product does personally.

I think a good sealent/wax combo and a bit of tlc is much better, unless you want to go the route of protection film like ventureshield which is good but pricey.

I'm using Blackfire sealant and wax combo at the mo, excellent finish with fairly good duribilty.

But you could go with somethin like carlack nano (sealant) with collinite 476s (wax) which will give you at least 6months protection. There are a world of options you just have to take the plunge and pick 1 you thinks right for you :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

If you want to protect the car, spend the money on physical protection like Venture Shield. Then buy a tub of Colly or some Megs 16/23, just as good a job as any dealer applied sealant. By the way, I found TWO PDI/Lifeshine kits on Ebay for £16......


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm starting to pickup up and understand bits of this now. Reading around, like you say it seems a good sealant and wax seems the best option.

I've spent quite a lot of time looking through the list of detailers providing a service in my area, both their websites but also examples on this forum. I live in Huddersfield so any where from north Birmingham up to Newcastle is in range. The person/business I'm most impressed by is Steve at Mirror Finish auto dealing. I spoke to him in the afternoon and feel happy to get the protection/detailing offered on new cars. 

What I thought was I'd give the initial detailing to a professional so it is all set up and properly prepped the first time. Then I was going to have a go after a few weeks of trying some polishing myself. 

I'm leaving the idea of a specialised paint protection system in favour of a sealant layer and fairly regular waxing.

Regards

Ben


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Good call. A regular maintenance regime is far better IMO and will give you better peace of mind...and satisfaction!

Wax on a good sealant base is a great way to go. I won't recommend any in particular as I'm sure Mirror Finish will do so - he's a good guy.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

RedCloudMC said:


> Good call. A regular maintenance regime is far better IMO and will give you better peace of mind...and satisfaction!
> 
> Wax on a good sealant base is a great way to go. I won't recommend any in particular as I'm sure Mirror Finish will do so - he's a good guy.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


thanks for the advice. I've just clicked on your banner bit underneath and thanks for all the info on your website about paint protection systems and all the other stuff. really good reading. Still making my way through it.

Its funny but once I get interested, enthused about something I read up on it/find out about it for ages.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You have found the right place for the all you can eat detailing buffet!

I can only echo what others have said really, the prep from the dealer will be shocking and it is well worth the investment in getting someone in to get it up to the highest possible standard for you to keep on top of. With a good wash technique you may never need to polish the car again, just apply a few layers of your wax/sealant of choice and stand back and enjoy.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Yep, no need to "polish", just get the detailer to show you washing techniques and get some supplies of whatever he uses. you'd need good shampoo (Dodo, Duragloss) and a good wash mitt (megs, sonus). Then good drying towl and maybe some Microfibers and some APC for arches and engine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

I've just been watching that video on how to wash your car with that American guy.

I was thinking I was going to be applying polish every couple of weeks, but I see what you mean about just making sure I give the car a good and proper wash every week.

Once I've got it done I'll speak to the detailer about maintainence. How often to you think I would need to add polish though? 

Regards

Ben


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

You don't polish, that removes scratches and swirls, you want the detailer to do that. What you mean is "wax" or "seal". So, I would say anything from once a month or every 3 months. I.E Swissvax Oynx or Natty's - once a month. Or, AG EGP or anything colly - 3 monthly. Etc. The dealer will tell you what to do and how often, might even sell you the bits you need. Just top up whatever he uses. Don't slap on the wax, just put a thin film on and buff off an hour later or whatever.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Ben1142 said:


> Its funny but once I get interested, enthused about something I read up on it/find out about it for ages.


 Knowledge is everything; keep an open mind and be ready to learn from those who've already got the information you need. It is this type of information that makes you both professional and knowledgeable in your field.

Knowledge of new technology and application methods also made detailer's more in demand with both employers and clients. Don't ever stop learning.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Also remember, you don't have to spend £400 on a wax to get good results, a well prepped, well washed surface with a couple of thin layers of something from a good detailing outlet and you'll be sorted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks once again for the replies.

I will take the advice of the detailer I'm going to use as to what he recommends me to wash with and wax with.

I just try to understand things first that all. So Once the work is done, it looks like I should be washing the car once a week and waxing every month or so depending on what wax I end up using. Does that sound reasonable?

The wait for the car is starting to kill me now. I only shook hands on the deal on Monday, I thought I'd put it to the back of my mind and when it got here, it got here.

However researching to get a good gap insurance deal then moving on to looking for something to protect the paint, and suddenly getting into all of this world. Blimey I just want the damn car here now.

All the best

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what wax are you planning to use? depending what one it is, two layers is usually enough (for full coverage) to last two months at least before another layer is required


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I had 20 mins so I popped into the VW dealers to get an update on the Polo. It's at the port, ready to be shipped, 10 days!!!

Anyhow I took a chance to find out what 10 year paint protection system they were offering, seeing as this is what sparked my interest off, finding this site and then digesting all this info on waxes and sealants etc. 

It turns out it is autoglym lifeshine package. I'm definatly very happy that I have chosen a detailer from here to sort my car out, once its here.

Also after reading, reading and then a bit more reading of this site, you've all got me noticing things I'd never noticed before, such as orange peel on the cars in the show room. 

After I went down to the ford dealership as I wanted a brochure on the fiesta for comparison to the Polo. When I walked in I noticed they had two lads valeting the cars. I was instantly drawn to what sort of towel they were using! Also noticed they were using the leather chamois's. As I walked out From around 8 foot away I noticed that there was quite a deep scratch in the bonnet area. 

It is fair to say until 6 days ago, I would not have noticed any of this and thought that the new cars all look nice and shiny!

Regards

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> what wax are you planning to use? depending what one it is, two layers is usually enough (for full coverage) to last two months at least before another layer is required


I will take advice of Steve from mirror finishing who will be doing the detailing. However from reading around I'm tempted to buy a 30ml pot of dodo's Supernatural V2 for £15 and see how I get on.

I might as well start with one wax and take it from there. I might also go with a collinite Wax as reading through the wax test thread, and many others, many seemed impressed by the durability.

I'll speak to Steve about this first though as having only a little bit of Knowledge can be a dangerous thing, to both the car and my wallet!

Regards

Ben


----------

